# Lindon boat harbor



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

The lindon boat harbor is almost100% free of ice and it looks like ther is a very large area out side of the harbor that is ice free as well.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

It also looks like the area out side to the south of the provo boat harbor is opening up as well.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, not much time left, Iv got to get up to DC a couple more times real quick.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm with you. DC this week end for me.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea i am seriously thinking about going to deer creek as well i am itching to pull in some more big trout tomarow


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

So glad to hear that something is starting to thaw.  I suggest not buying new gear until you can use it. I am going crazy. I sit in my boat and pretend to putt around a lake with my new motor. I guess practicing casting with the new rod and reel isn't bad though.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Crash said:


> So glad to hear that something is starting to thaw.  I suggest not buying new gear until you can use it. I am going crazy. I sit in my boat and pretend to putt around a lake with my new motor. I guess practicing casting with the new rod and reel isn't bad though.


 :lol:

That's the fever, alright.

I did the same thing when I first bought my tube. Taking a living room float while watching TV was quite common, those first couple of weeks. Finally, I just had to get it wet and floated around Lindon harbor for about an hour.


----------

